# stick insect nymphs keep dying :(



## JJO (Mar 29, 2011)

I seem to have a problem keeping my baby stick insects alive...
At the moment I'm keeping the eggs and one nymph in a lunch box on some damp tissue, with fern (that's what these ones eat). I mist once every day or every two days but not directly onto them. I also check the tissue is not mouldy. 

My nymph had been eating and pooping a lot but this morning he was lifeless, he hasn't tried to moult. 

Any ideas why this keeps happening? All three that have hatched have died, I feel like a bad parent! 

The fern I have is kept in my kitchen, I've had it since October so I'd have thought any pesticides would have gone by now and my adult stick has no problem with it. 

Also, the other two nymphs who died ate wild bracken anyway.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi JJO,

dont feel like a bad parent, its a tricky thing rearing nymphs, can i ask what stick insects you have by the sound of it if its feeding on fern it could be Pseudophasma velutinum or Oreophoetes peruana 'peruvian fern???

you are doing the right thing by keeping the ova on moist tissue, i would really remove the nymphs myself to a different cage away from the eggs so you can give them different care, these still need to be sprayed every day i would say but its very important to have a nice air flow aswell. it really is about getting the balance between moisture & humidity once you have done this you'll be fine. 

have you tried bugnation forum? for stick insect care sheets, picture & info? this is the link i find it really useful myself:

BUG NATION • Index page

hope you find the right info & do keep me informed!


----------



## JJO (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks mrblue  
I have Oreophoetes peruana and Ramulus nematodes (electric blue).
2 of my blue sticks died as nymphs before moulting and so far the only fern stick has died, I still have a lot of eggs though and my female is laying so fingers crossed. 

Thanks for the BugNation link, I've been on there before but didn't join as it seems more of an info source rather than somewhere you can chat to people too. Looks like a lot of other people have problems with their nymphs dying too : / 

I'll post again next time I have one hatch...


----------

